# Taking Photographs



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you have any suggestions for taking nice photos?

I'm really no good at it.. I have a little digital camera and I'm terrible with technology! Any tips? Tricks?

I figured getting a thread like this started might be a good idea.. 

Thanks in advance guys!

:two_plus_two_equals


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

what kind of camera do you have

if it is possible use a tripod
ans slow your shutter speed way down, you get much better colors that way
take multiples and hope for the best IME practice doesnt make perfect but it makes better

it took me about a week of taking picture to get both my clownfish in focus in this one


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow that looks fantastic! 

Sadly I don't have a tripod.. my camera is .. Panasonic DMC-FX37..???

It has 10 mega pixles, 25mm wide angle, and auto focus tracking..


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

in that case take your time and try not to use a flash if you can get away with it


----------



## mdmorash (Jul 4, 2009)

I usually try to stand several feet away and use the zoom so they don't get exited and start swimming around real fast. It seems to be working. I think I'll take the tripod advice though.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

oh thought i would add
one way to try to TRY to get your fish to stop moving is to turn your pumps off


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

look at my synodontis euptera(upside down catfish)...you wont believe how long it took to take a pic like this..









[/url][/IMG]



*J/D**J/D**n1


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can fashion a very bright light above the subject. It will help focus better. I don't use the zoom on fish photos as it can cause blurring. I can get right up to the tank glass to take pics.

I also use a faster shutter speed as it will let more light in.
This little dario is less than 1 inch










I had the camera lense flush with the glass on this one. You can see the eyes of the babies in the eggs.
.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

susankat said:


> I also use a faster shutter speed as it will let more light in.


not trying to be a smart a but this seems kind of backwards
are you just having your shutter open wider but faster?
are you using a macro lens?


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Susan, that picture looks awesome! I love how you can see the eyes..!  I'll be sure to try everyone's advice when my tank is set up properly!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not using a macro lense, got one on order though. Mine works in a way that the faster the shutter speed the more light. I don't now if it makes the shutter wider, all I know is its a faster speed.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

wow those are great pictures with no macro!
so when should i expect delivery of your 220g? haha i can wait to see that baby up and running
i wish i had room for a tank that size


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well I went and picked up the sand today. Going to take some time washing out 220 lbs of fine sand.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

yea that might just take a little while


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

look at susan's new thread. the sand looks great!


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

For me what I use is
- A lot of patience
- Take tons of pictures because probably you can get 1 picture out of 20 that will be usable because the fish moves a lot and very fast.
- You can also increase the light a little bit so the camera doesn't take much time to adjust.
- No flash.
- The closer you are, the better the picture, but the closer you are the more difficult it is (I use an SLR camera so I need to use manual focus)


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

Hi Phil,

Amazing picture. What kind of SLR camera is this?



phil_pl said:


> what kind of camera do you have
> 
> if it is possible use a tripod
> ans slow your shutter speed way down, you get much better colors that way
> ...


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

White balance is either:
your friend
not your friend
lol


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

I was using a Nikon D40


----------



## rynox77 (Aug 11, 2009)

phil_pl said:


> what kind of camera do you have
> 
> if it is possible use a tripod
> ans slow your shutter speed way down, you get much better colors that way
> ...


The clown in the upper-left, what is that in front of his mouth? I ask because I have some of those on this live rock I bought from this guy on Craigslist.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

those are zoanthids



rynox77 said:


> The clown in the upper-left, what is that in front of his mouth? I ask because I have some of those on this live rock I bought from this guy on Craigslist.


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

amen


MediaHound said:


> White balance is either:
> your friend
> not your friend
> lol


----------



## spawn (Sep 21, 2009)

breeding pair discus fish...


----------

